# Word count of sermon



## Notthemama1984

For those who write out their sermons, approx what is the word count you are aiming for and how long of a sermon would that be?


----------



## Guido's Brother

I don't really aim for a specific word count, but I'm usually in the range of 3-4,000 words. I don't think I've ever gone over 4,000. On average my sermons run about 25-30 minutes.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Good to know. I am only at the two grand mark. I may still be on the short side.


----------



## Ivan

I shoot for 2,000, but I have so much more come to me while I'm preaching that I typically preach for a half hour.


----------

